# insulin questions



## Fsuphisig (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been reading all the threads on here about insulin, ive always thought about it but ive been scared like many others. i dont take any AAS because im too young but been thinking about insulin to put the pounds on.

Q: if you dont care too much about gaining some excess fat would it be ok to stuff your face after your humalog pwo? for example a protein shake with 40g dextrose right after injection, then start slamming down some rice and chicken for the next two hours. I would just rather gain some fat than die lol
Q: is insulin something i should avoid because i am young as well? like are there long term effects on maybe my resistance or igf 1 levels? btw im 22
Q: would a really mild dose lets say 2-3iu maybe once or twice a week even be worth it? obviously i am on the cautious side but i like the idea of being able to put on pounds quickly cuz i can lose fat very easily.
Q: is the buildup of visceral fat a real concern? if so does anyone know more about this problem or know where i can get a good read on it?
Q: does anyone currently on here run slin? if so would you mind sharing some of your post injection meals or routines? 

any info would be great even if its just pointing me to another thread


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 11, 2014)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## SAD (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm sorry for not giving you a thorough answer OP, but if I did it would be contradictory to me telling you not to mess with slin just yet.


Don't mess with slin yet.  It's absolutely not necessary for the VAST majority of us.


What are your stats, goals, and history?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 11, 2014)

Basically going to agree with sad above^^

Also, i'd like to point out that slin ran alone, can lead to sloppy gains, without test/AAS. Personally feel one shud learn AAS before thinking about slin. AAS are forgiving, slin, not so much -_-


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 11, 2014)

well training is and always will be part of my life and i have that sorted out, i have competed before and plan to do so until i win one. 
im 5'8 175 about 8% bodyfat, my biggest problem is gaining weight, ive really started to work on my diet more and more and its helping alot. i wouldnt care about the sloppy gains cuz im pretty sure i can shred the fat off in no time i stay pretty active on my off days with lots of sports (football and basketball and tennis) 
and sad cmon man you said if i started my own thread youd hook it up with the answers lol


----------



## goodfella (Jan 11, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> well training is and always will be part of my life and i have that sorted out, i have competed before and plan to do so until i win one.
> im 5'8 175 about 8% bodyfat, my biggest problem is gaining weight, ive really started to work on my diet more and more and its helping alot. i wouldnt care about the sloppy gains cuz im pretty sure i can shred the fat off in no time i stay pretty active on my off days with lots of sports (football and basketball and tennis)
> and sad cmon man you said if i started my own thread youd hook it up with the answers lol



Your missing the point and barking up the wrong tree. Slin shouldn't be ran by it's self and specially wanting to run slin over ASS in my opinion (and probably everyone else)is a dumb idea to try and cut corners ect to put size on. I'd recommend you a PH b4 slin. Start with AAS b4 slin man.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

im in law school and i plan on working in south florida for my dads friend after, that is when i will start to use aas but not until i'm 25. Your right about my diet i have not been consistent enough and im still learning how to prepare all my meals instead of trying to cook all day long. if anyone has a good log or post about meal approach id be happy to read.
 I appreciate the concern here but i dont quite understand the logic behind you guys pushing prohormones or aas instead of slin, you say the slin gains go away but isnt that the same for any aas for the most part? i know the slin is dangerous but if i only use it twice a week and workout early in the day then i shouldnt have to worry about falling asleep. i havent decided on anything yet so thank you for your inputs, keep em coming !
(also im gluten and dairy free due to health reasons so the dirty bulking is nearly impossible for me, hence the interest in slin)


----------



## halfwit (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't do it man.  I'm a diabetic and am on insulin, and can tell you that there is nothing scarier than going hypoglycemic.  This includes stuff like bending a pin in my quad during a tren cough episode, hitting nerves, nailing some pretty big blood vessels, getting an abscess, running stupid high blood pressures, and many other things AAS-related that I've chosen to black out of memory.  

Sure, insulin is anabolic as hell, but it seems pointless to run slin without the AAS.  I'd wait to see what you can do without it; and if you end up becoming a monster, and need an additional edge to push beyond - then I'd look into insulin.

My .02c


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 12, 2014)

I've ran slin by itself. Well while on a cruise so I can't say its pointless. Slin is the most anabolic compound. Period. But, like was said above, you need to get your diet right before anything. If you can't gain naturally at 22, something's not right with your diet. As far as your statement about losing gains once you stop gear. Yes, you will lose your gains once you stop gear, but that's ONLY if your diet sucks. You can easily gain 15-20 lbs on your first cycle of test alone and keep 10-15 lbs of it after pct if your diets on point and you continue to eat to get big. That's where most people lose thier gains. They depend on drugs to get them big and then come off and shrink up like a raisin. Sometimes even wind up smaller then they were before. Stay away from slin. Like was said above, most people that use slin, don't need slin. But slin isn't for a begginer. Hire a nutrionist and get that diet on point for another year or 2, then cycle. I promise you'll be thankful you waited and you'll be able to maximize your gains because then you'll know how to eat to grow. Oh and PH's suck.


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2014)

You do not lose all your gains when you stop using AAS.  Even if you were already at your genetic threshold, you will still have PERMANENT effects from AAS use.  Fact.  Just had to get that out of the way.

I've used insulin alongside GH during PCT (back when I cycled instead of blast/cruise) and it can be used effectively without AAS.  That said, you aren't ready for PHs or AAS or Slin.  You simply have not figured out enough of the sport yet, specifically diet.  You CAN all-out-bulk while dairy and gluten free.  I bulked on a strict Paleo diet once upon a time.  You have accomplished some nice stats drug-free, so I would venture to guess that if you figure out the rest while still natty, you could have a base for your first cycle that we'd all be jealous of (because most of us jumped the gun which is why we are cautioning you right now.)

Anyway, you'll do what you wind up deciding to do, but I hope you listen to the general consensus here.  Best of luck.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes and thanks for all the info, im prob not doing it i just wanted to learn as much as possible. The only thing i take offense to though is when people tell me i dont know bout the sport of bodybuilding, I compete..... I know how to bodybuild and by the look of alot people's pics on here im far ahead of them in terms of my physique, I don't want to cut corners and im glad you guys are steering me away from making a stupid decision. But at the same time when I see people's pictures and they look like shit but have been cycling for years i do get kinda offended when they tell me i dont know what im doing lol 
Does anyone have a good video or log of good food preparing tips ?? I want to eat to grow ! So please help me out


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2014)

First off, we all have different goals in this iron sport.  Very few people WANT to compete and so those people don't.  But you don't have to be a hair-dresser with perfect hair in order to look at a bad haircut and say it sucks.  So if people that have been doing this far longer than you give you advice, read it and vet it and if it makes perfect sense then learn from it.  It doesn't matter if you look better than them.  I look terrible for a bodybuilder, because I'm not a bodybuilder, but I bet I rep your maxes with ease.  That's not me talking down to you, that's me illustrating that advice can come from many different types and looks are not a good indicator of intelligence or experience.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

I never said anyone's advice was bad i just take offense when people say i don't know what im doing, and I wouldn't be so sure you can rep my maxes i power lifted all thru highschool and still compete for the fsu lifting club . You told me on multiple threads to post my own and you would answer yet all you seem to want to do is try to make it seem like im not ready or a noob, whats with that. If you think my diet isnt right then ok help me out, I want to win man


----------



## Chainman (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll bet $$ to doughnuts SAD can rep your PR's with ease


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I never said anyone's advice was bad i just take offense when people say i don't know what im doing, and I wouldn't be so sure you can rep my maxes i power lifted all thru highschool and still compete for the fsu lifting club . You told me on multiple threads to post my own and you would answer yet all you seem to want to do is try to make it seem like im not ready or a noob, whats with that. If you think my diet isnt right then ok help me out, I want to win man



Maybe I can't rep your maxes (squat 600x2, bench 415x2, dl 615x2, all raw) but you missed the point.  Nobody has told you that you don't know what you're doing as a general statement/judgement.  The advice given has been solid and you, like most youngsters that are new to the "dark side" of the lifting world, have taken everything personally and so you discount it.  You want diet advice to bulk as a bodybuilder?  Not my area.  Giantslayer and a hundred other guys on here COULD help you, but after reading this thread they may feel like it'd be a waste of time.

And yes, I did ask you multiple times to start your own thread, and I did so partially for this very reason.  I didn't know anything about you or your history or your overall goals, etc.   Why would I give you a detailed description of the multiple ways I've experimented with slin when my opinion is that you shouldn't be using it yet and you certainly don't need it? 

I have been in rare form in this thread and have been exceedingly patient and tame, by my own standards, so don't start crying about how I'm being mean and treating you like a noob.  YOU ARE A NOOB to this board, this anonymous online underground community, and especially to AAS/GH/slin.

Start a new thread for diet advice so hopefully some people who haven't read this thread, and therefore don't have a preconceived notion of whether or not you're worth their time, can help you out.  DISCLAIMER: I WILL NOT BE A CONTRIBUTOR TO THE THREAD.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol disclaimer really ?  Wow dude are you a like a 17 yr old chick, im not gunna use the slin i just wanted to actually learn about it since there's plenty of info on aas on here but very little on slin i got the answers i needed already so thanks to those who actually helped me out, I found someone to help with my diet so ill start there. Wish me luck !


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol disclaimer really ?  Wow dude are you a like a 17 yr old chick, im not gunna use the slin i just wanted to actually learn about it since there's plenty of info on aas on here but very little on slin i got the answers i needed already so thanks to those who actually helped me out, I found someone to help with my diet so ill start there. Wish me luck !



I felt it necessary to make it clear to you that I would not be giving diet advice because I'm not a bodybuilder, seeing as last time I told you to start a new thread you kept crying about how I wasn't helping you enough.

And yes, I'm a 17yr old chick, who reps your maxes. How's that make you feel?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

so bad dude im gunna start crying  awh man lollll


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 12, 2014)

Do research and more research on slin.. and when u think ur ready do more research.. stuffs no joke..


----------



## SAD (Jan 12, 2014)

Good luck.  You'll need it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2014)

SAD is giving u top notch advice..IMO if your not a pro u dont need slin...tren and test is enough for anyone to get jacked


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2014)

i know i just wanted all the info so i can learn about the substance just like i wanna learn about tren, and test and all the ai's and sarms and everything before i start using anything. here to learn


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> i know i just wanted all the info so i can learn about the substance just like i wanna learn about tren, and test and all the ai's and sarms and everything before i start using anything. here to learn



Why don't you concentrate your efforts on learning about AI's, SARM's, test, and tren then? All you're arguing for is insulin and you've stated multiple times now that you don't plan on running it yet. If that's the case you don't need the info about it as bad as you're making it out to sound like. Before you learn how to run you must learn to walk. In the same light before you learn about insulin you should learn the basics of AAS before insulin. Why you'd consider running insulin now but not test until you're 25yo is beyond me but if that's the case then there's absolutely no need to cover insulin right now.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Why don't you concentrate your efforts on learning about AI's, SARM's, test, and tren then? All you're arguing for is insulin and you've stated multiple times now that you don't plan on running it yet. If that's the case you don't need the info about it as bad as you're making it out to sound like. Before you learn how to run you must learn to walk. In the same light before you learn about insulin you should learn the basics of AAS before insulin. Why you'd consider running insulin now but not test until you're 25yo is beyond me but if that's the case then there's absolutely no need to cover insulin right now.



Because theres 1000 posts on here about the ins and outs of AAS but very few on slin, had i known it to be this dificult to gather data on here i would've posted on a diff board.


----------



## SAD (Jan 13, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Because theres 1000 posts on here about the ins and outs of AAS but very few on slin, had i known it to be this dificult to gather data on here i would've posted on a diff board.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Because theres 1000 posts on here about the ins and outs of AAS but very few on slin, had i known it to be this dificult to gather data on here i would've posted on a diff board.



There's a reason for that. People that know about insulin and have used it have done their homework and know the dangers inherent to it's use. Would you give a teenager information or advice about running a steroid cycle? For the same reason we don't recommend kids use gear there's a hesitancy to give you info on slin...you're not ready. You shouldn't get mad over it but be grateful someone else who fully understands the risks has a moral compass and is using it. 

There's also no need to make veiled threats. Everyone who joins this board joins it bc they know the information and knowledge contained among its members is vast and diverse. There are plenty other forums you can join but none are auite like this one. No one here wants you to leave but they won't change their stances about a topic just to suit your desires. There's no reason to be so obstinate about learning about insulin and all the reason for you to learn about test, deca, tren, mast, adex, clomid, HCG, nolva, TB500, etc, etc, etc. The fine members here will trip over each other and bend over backwards to help you learn and run SAFE effective cycles but you must be ready for this information. You're not ready for slin use yet. So what's stopping you from asking about AAS?


----------



## SAD (Jan 13, 2014)

Fsuphisig - Docd is right when he says nobody wants you to leave, and that includes me despite my little video above.  The fact is bud, I am here to help, and I will continue to try to help you in whatever way I CAN SLEEP WITH at night.  Zest for knowledge is awesome, so apply that to something that you're ready for, like diet and training and even peptides.  I think peptides are EXACTLY what you're looking for even if you didn't think so, and we'd all be willing to help you with that area.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

get with spongy....dial in that diet.  Ive talk to you before......you need to be able to gain weight/get bigger natty before anything AAS related, much less slin should be used.

once you can gain 2lb a month natty, for 5-6 months stright you can say you are doing things correctly.  until that time, as SAD said, you have not figured out this sport.

Seeing in your in law school your no dumbass, but there is still a ton of learn at the end of the day if at 22 you cant gain weight.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

keep on that ghrp2.  ride that out for a while man.


----------



## SAD (Jan 13, 2014)

I would recommend ghrp6 for the boost in appetite, over ghrp2 which is essentially the same without the ghrelin response.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 13, 2014)

SAD said:


> I would recommend ghrp6 for the boost in appetite, over ghrp2 which is essentially the same without the ghrelin response.



x2 I had similar stats to op in the past, and ghrp-6 was a godsend  Definitely a huge contributor to the overall muscle mass I was able to put on even while OFF aas.


----------

